# EMI finally sold



## Vaneyes

Some to Universal, some to Sony.

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/entertainmentnewsbuzz/2011/11/universal-and-sony-snap-up-emi-music.html


----------



## regressivetransphobe

So half of EMI will collapse into a pile of burning radiation and start giving out people's passwords, the other half should be fine.


----------



## Conor71

Hopefully this will be a good one for Classical Music fans - there should be some good box-set opportunities now!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Conor71 said:


> Hopefully this will be a good one for Classical Music fans - there should be some good box-set opportunities now!


Yee-ha! Agree. This usually happens! Can't wait to get my hands on cheap but very fine box-sets at give away prices. Bring 'em on!


----------



## Sid James

It doesn't make a huge difference in the long run, imo. CD's, as much as I like them, will eventually go the way of the vinyl LP, they'll still be around, but a "niche" thing in regards to classical recordings (but vinyl is pretty big in non-classical though, it's made a comeback). Looks like downloads and streaming will be "the future," although of course the technology will have to be improved, refined, ironed out, etc. But given the rapid changes/developments in technology in recent years, it will inevitably happen. & now we also have digital radio, which is a boon to classical listeners, so much clarity and extra channels, etc...


----------



## Vaneyes

Sid James said:


> It doesn't make a huge difference in the long run, imo. CD's, as much as I like them, will eventually go the way of the vinyl LP, they'll still be around, but a "niche" thing in regards to classical recordings (but vinyl is pretty big in non-classical though, it's made a comeback). Looks like downloads and streaming will be "the future," although of course the technology will have to be improved, refined, ironed out, etc. But given the rapid changes/developments in technology in recent years, it will inevitably happen. & now we also have digital radio, which is a boon to classical listeners, so much clarity and extra channels, etc...


I'm hoping that Universal is bullish on Classical CDs.


----------



## starthrower

I'll never give in to the download/streaming subscription route. If I pay money for music, I want a physical copy.


----------



## karenpat

$4,1 billon.. that's a LOT of money.


----------



## Boothvoice

I missed most of this news when it first appeared. I did notice that many of my favorite EMI recordings have reappeared as Warner Classic releases. It's painful to see the red EMI logo disappear from the covers...I can only hope that many of the treasures will see the light of day again in this new iteration.


----------



## Pugg

Boothvoice said:


> I missed most of this news when it first appeared. I did notice that many of my favorite EMI recordings have reappeared as Warner Classic releases. It's painful to see the red EMI logo disappear from the covers...I can only hope that many of the treasures will see the light of day again in this new iteration.


It must be very quiet where you are living.
One way to check this out is the Presto (UK) site:tiphat:


----------



## Boothvoice

Very quiet indeed. I went through a period when I didn't buy a CD, listen to radio, or follow much of anything related to classical music. I was losing my hearing in my left ear and didn't want to be reminded.....I'm back having decided that I will enjoy the one ear I have left!


----------



## Pugg

Boothvoice said:


> Very quiet indeed. I went through a period when I didn't buy a CD, listen to radio, or follow much of anything related to classical music. I was losing my hearing in my left ear and didn't want to be reminded.....I'm back having decided that I will enjoy the one ear I have left!


Good on you, take care :cheers:


----------



## Vaneyes

I, too, lament the passing of the EMI logo. The "new" Warner (Erato logo is still alive) has been a mixed bag thus far. Reissuing a lot of stuff that didn't need to be. They have, however, not missed the classical boat entirely.


----------

